# "disk has many bad sectors" one disk of Raid 0 after reboot

## bukunu

Hello.

I use harddisk A and harddisk B to make Raid 0 with the raid control provided by my Asus P7P55D mainborad, and install the Gentoo on harddisk C.

After booting Gentoo, I first run:

```
# dmraid -ay
```

and /dev/mapper/isw_eafjbcbfcf_Volume0 appears. Then I can use this volume as one harddisk. However, after rebooting, I always get the message "disk has many bad sectors" of harddisk B. I made no partition of harddisk A and B, but on  harddisk C and  /dev/mapper/isw_eafjbcbfcf_Volume0.

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1         19       69769161   976768002   83  Linux

# fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table

# fdisk -l /dev/sdc

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1          14      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/sdc2              15         276     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdc3             277        2888    20980890   83  Linux

/dev/sdc4            2889       60801   465186172+  83  Linux

# fdisk  -l /dev/mapper/isw_eafjbcbfcf_Volume0

Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/isw_eafjbcbfcf_Volume0p1              19    69769161   976768002   83  Linux
```

I want to know if this if a really error, or just a bug, and how to solve it.

Thanks.

----------

## audiodef

I'd scan the drive for errors regardless, just to make sure. Sysresccd has some good utilities for this.

----------

## Mad Merlin

```
for i in {a..c}; do smartctl -a /dev/sd$i; done
```

----------

## bukunu

I got such result after running: # smartctl -a /dev/sdb

```
smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST3500418AS

Serial Number:    9VM8GRXJ

Firmware Version: CC38

User Capacity:    500,107,862,016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Mon Aug 30 02:53:01 2010 GMT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 600) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  86) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x103f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       74414633

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   097   097   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       68

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   098   098   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       113

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   081   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       120112532

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       4859

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       34

183 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       6

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   067   059   045    Old_age   Always       -       33 (Lifetime Min/Max 30/40)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   033   041   000    Old_age   Always       -       33 (0 18 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   045   021   000    Old_age   Always       -       74414633

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       83202106463045

241 Unknown_Attribute       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3975240484

242 Unknown_Attribute       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3245739567

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

